# Nescom Security Clearance



## pluckyali

Aoa,
I applied to Nescom(MTC) for the SPS-8 post. After interview,I finally got the security clearance form by post , unfortunately i am not in Pakistan right now and they gave a time of 15 days for the form to be returned back to them.

Now i have a return flight at end of Nov to pak, so guys is it possible that my friend fills the form ,and send them back?. Are they strict or is it possible that i send them the form after i am in pakistan, will they entertain it? After security clearance how much time they take for sending the appointment letter or there will be more tests like medical?. Thanks


----------



## taj0333

Good luck for appointment, Your friend can do that but there are lots of questions, attestations, photos, signatures that your friend cant do that.

They take 3 to 6 month depends.

Whats your post name and department?


----------



## vikkihayat

plz tell me what is the next step after filling the security clearance form.i applied for the sps 4 scale job in krl.now i receive a bundle of security clearance forms to fill and send back to them.so any one can tell me what is the next step from them.waiting for ur reply.


----------



## Sara04

Salam Sir,

I read your post on this forum about your interview and test at Nescom. Since my brother is also waiting to get interviewed, i wanted to find out if it would be possible for you to give me some information about how your interview and test experience at NESCOM was.All i want to know is the length of the interview,questions asked (were they in English or Urdu) and the type of test. I really want my brother to get this job since this job would be very lucrative for our family and therefore any help in this regard would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## F.O.X

Wrong Section , for both Posts , Still i dont think you are suppose to discuss your interview with anyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Khuram Ashraf

Can anyone please guide me regarding NESCOM Test pattern for Assistant manager Electrical? Many thanks.


----------



## Maaz Ali Khan

mein ne SPS-4 Jr.Chargeman ke liye apply kia ha NESCOM(MTC) me DAE base pe. us ke security form Nov/2019 me submit kara diye the? ab joining me kitna time lage ga? any idea? ab meri engineering bhi complete ho gai ha. ab mujhe SPS-4 se SPS-8 me promote hone ke liye kia new job advertisment ka wait karna pare ga ya internally promotion ho jay gi or kitne time me?



taj0333 said:


> Good luck for appointment, Your friend can do that but there are lots of questions, attestations, photos, signatures that your friend cant do that.
> 
> They take 3 to 6 month depends.
> 
> Whats your post name and department?


mein ne SPS-4 Jr.Chargeman ke liye apply kia ha NESCOM(MTC) me DAE base pe. us ke security form Nov/2019 me submit kara diye the? ab joining me kitna time lage ga? any idea? ab meri engineering bhi complete ho gai ha. ab mujhe SPS-4 se SPS-8 me promote hone ke liye kia new job advertisment ka wait karna pare ga ya internally promotion ho jay gi or kitne time me?


----------



## Green Arrow

All the checks will be done by ISI. So might take some time though on regards to security clearances


----------



## Muhammad waish

Maaz Ali Khan said:


> mein ne SPS-4 Jr.Chargeman ke liye apply kia ha NESCOM(MTC) me DAE base pe. us ke security form Nov/2019 me submit kara diye the? ab joining me kitna time lage ga? any idea? ab meri engineering bhi complete ho gai ha. ab mujhe SPS-4 se SPS-8 me promote hone ke liye kia new job advertisment ka wait karna pare ga ya internally promotion ho jay gi or kitne time me?
> 
> 
> mein ne SPS-4 Jr.Chargeman ke liye apply kia ha NESCOM(MTC) me DAE base pe. us ke security form Nov/2019 me submit kara diye the? ab joining me kitna time lage ga? any idea? ab meri engineering bhi complete ho gai ha. ab mujhe SPS-4 se SPS-8 me promote hone ke liye kia new job advertisment ka wait karna pare ga ya internally promotion ho jay gi or kitne time me?


Bro

Brother

H


Green Arrow said:


> All the checks will be done by ISI. So might take some time though on regards to security clearances[/QUO Hello sir I need some information


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

Any job for Fresh Mechanical Engineer in NESCOM right now?


----------



## Muhammad waish

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Any job for Fresh Mechanical Engineer in NESCOM right now?





Green Arrow said:


> All the checks will be done by ISI. So might take some time though on regards to security clearances


Sir I need some information


----------



## Sine Nomine

Please avoid discussing these things online.


----------



## Muhammad waish

Sine Nomine said:


> Please avoid discussing these things online.


Brother?


----------



## Green Arrow

Muhammad waish said:


> Sir I need some information



Man you do your bit and leave the security check part to the professional. It should not bother you if you have a clean history.


----------



## Muhammad waish

Green Arrow said:


> Man you do your bit and leave the security check part to the professional. It should not bother you if you have a clean history.


It's ok but how much time take this prosess any idea about this ?


----------



## Green Arrow

Muhammad waish said:


> It's ok but how much time take this prosess any idea about this ?


3 Month approx.


----------



## sh. hunain

mein ne SPS-4 Jr.Chargeman ke liye apply kia ha NESCOM(MTC) me DAE base pe. us ke security form Nov/2019 me submit kara diye the? ab joining me kitna time lage ga? any idea? ab meri engineering bhi complete ho gai ha. ab mujhe SPS-4 se SPS-8 me promote hone ke liye kia new job advertisment ka wait karna pare ga ya internally promotion ho jay gi or kitne time me?[/QUOTE]


maaz sb.
kya ap mi security complete hogai hey???


----------



## Muhammad waish

sh. hunain said:


> mein ne SPS-4 Jr.Chargeman ke liye apply kia ha NESCOM(MTC) me DAE base pe. us ke security form Nov/2019 me submit kara diye the? ab joining me kitna time lage ga? any idea? ab meri engineering bhi complete ho gai ha. ab mujhe SPS-4 se SPS-8 me promote hone ke liye kia new job advertisment ka wait karna pare ga ya internally promotion ho jay gi or kitne time me?




maaz sb.
kya ap mi security complete hogai hey???[/QUOTE]
Bro


----------



## Muhammad waish

Muhammad waish said:


> maaz sb.
> kya ap mi security complete hogai hey???


Bro[/QUOTE]
S hna hanain ap btean apna?



Muhammad waish said:


> maaz sb.
> kya ap mi security complete hogai hey???


Bro[/QUOTE]
Ap ki cmplt hoi?


----------



## sh. hunain

Muhammad waish said:


> Bro


S hna hanain ap btean apna?


Bro[/QUOTE]
Ap ki cmplt hoi?[/QUOTE]

bhai apni email address do ap.


----------

